# Would love to know a bit about my mice :)



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I have 6 mice 2 boys and 4 girls and would love to know a bit more info about them.

Wren (satin boy):

Picture0023 by hesiber, on Flickr

Luke (Champaigne boy):

Picture0026 by hesiber, on Flickr

526236_194691620653701_977072388_n by hesiber, on Flickr

Angelina (long haired girl):

578074_206586726130857_224808823_n by hesiber, on Flickr

Hope (Long haired girl):

542163_194679867321543_2140632192_n by hesiber, on Flickr

Natalia (Champagine girl):

545173_194681620654701_1346945003_n by hesiber, on Flickr

Coco (Chocolate coloured girl) the feral aka Loco Coco lol:

480920_194679170654946_1504996130_n by hesiber, on Flickr


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, if you ruffle Wren a little, and the underfur is a grey color, then he's Argente.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Your mousies look very nice and healthy.


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I love Angelina! They're all very nice.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

The lighting is kinda off on many of these pictures, it's hard to say exact colors that way. However I will say that sometimes pet store mice are hard to determine because they are sort of "mutts" in the mouse world and colors are not to standard. We can however give great guesses on what they might be if you can get clear natural light photos.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

From the duplicate thread... 



MojoMouse said:


> They're pet type mice, but nice ones, particularly Wren and Angelina.
> 
> As to colour and coat type, you seem to have the basics. Wren looks to be champagne like Luke. The unnamed mouse in the 3rd pic could be argente. Are Angelina's eyes black or ruby? I'm not sure what is just lighting effects. Hope's black, obviously, and Coco is choc as you have already identified. They're all very pretty mice.
> 
> Do you have any preferences out of these varieties?


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Angelina is my favorite. I also like satin coats. I didnt' realise i made a dupicate thread. Ops >.< The 3rd picture is another picture of Luke. Angelina's eyes are black I think.. I must double check when I look in on her. I have been so rushed off my feet with the move and her suprise litter that I don't remember.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

candycorn said:


> The lighting is kinda off on many of these pictures, it's hard to say exact colors that way. However I will say that sometimes pet store mice are hard to determine because they are sort of "mutts" in the mouse world and colors are not to standard. We can however give great guesses on what they might be if you can get clear natural light photos.


I'm afraid my mobile phone isnt' very good will try and get some bateries for the digi cam soon.


----------



## kelsiikiller666 (Jun 30, 2012)

they're so adorible, where do you buy mice?


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I got all of these from the pet shop. There is a breeder who is trying to improve her lines for show and sells her surplus to the petshop.


----------

